# [PAM] Mise à jour - Résolu

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Pendant la mise à jour de PAM, j'obtiens cette erreur  :

```
* Messages for package sys-libs/pam-1.1.0:

 * 

 * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.

 * This module is deprecated and no longer supported, and since version

 * 0.99 is no longer installed, nor provided by any other package.

 * The package will be built (to allow binary package builds), but will

 * not be installed.

 * Please replace pam_stack usage with proper include directive usage,

 * following the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * Your current setup is using one or more of the following modules,

 * that are not built or supported anymore:

 * pam_pwdb, pam_console

 * If you are in real need for these modules, please contact the maintainers

 * of PAM through http://bugs.gentoo.org/ providing information about its

 * use cases.

 * Please also make sure to read the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL:

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.

 * This module is deprecated and no longer supported, and since version

 * 0.99 is no longer installed, nor provided by any other package.

 * The package will be built (to allow binary package builds), but will

 * not be installed.

 * Please replace pam_stack usage with proper include directive usage,

 * following the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * Your current setup is using one or more of the following modules,

 * that are not built or supported anymore:

 * pam_pwdb, pam_console

 * If you are in real need for these modules, please contact the maintainers

 * of PAM through http://bugs.gentoo.org/ providing information about its

 * use cases.

 * Please also make sure to read the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL:

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_preinst

 *             environment, line 2993:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       check_old_modules || die "deprecated PAM modules still used"

 *  The die message:

 *   deprecated PAM modules still used

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.1.0/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Mon Jan 11, 2010 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Solevis

Bonjour,

Vous devriez trouver votre réponse ici :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

----------

## boozo

'alute

just a question : c'est une étape de la màj de ta gentoo charrette de 4 ans d'âge qui est en cours là ?   :Surprised: 

----------

## Damiatux

Non pas du tout, c'est sûr un autre PC qui a eu un problème lors d'une coupure d'électricité.

Au fait, j'ai trouvé la solution :

http://www.gentoo.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=470

----------

